# Poopie butt!



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Need I say more?

Smart little Beau knows exactly what baby wipes are for, and he's not having any of it. He _*hates*_ having his rear end touched. In fact, he dodges like a greased pig if you so much as _look_ under his tail. Guess I'll have to put him up on the table to do the deed, but I don't want him to associate the grooming table with his least favorite activity in the whole world. How do you folks deal with a poopie tushie?


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

keep it shooooort. I shave around the anus when doing the tail so there's nothing for poop to stick to.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Fortunately mine seem quite grateful to have it sorted out! If necessary, I put them on the counter in the utility room/downstairs loo, which is also where the cats are fed. The hope of finding a scrap of left over food, or a piece of kibble left over from the cats' daily treat ration, is usually enough to distract them. If it is really bad I use a wet cloth first - less work, and less painful!


----------



## charity (Jan 23, 2009)

What Flyingduster said...I keep the "bum" area trimmed short. No fur for it to stick to but in the case of the occasional runny poo I also put my little guys up high and then do the cleaning. I can't remember the last time that has been needed though...uh oh. I hope I didn't jinx myself!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

I have been lucky so far - even with that huge tail, Vinnie stays superclean. However - if you are dealing with something that your dog absolutely hates, try to make it as positive as possible for him. Besides keeping the rear short, keep extra special treats for him (chicken, cheese, canned fish, etc...) around and lift his tail and give him a treat (when he doesn't need his bottom cleaned). Make it fun for him when you don't have to go rooting around, so when it does come time to clean, it won't be as stressful for the two of you.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Ive never had to clean Stella's butt. We do keep her shaved super close around the rectum..and she has formed stools 99% of the time so she stays very clean. When we give her a bath each week or 10 days she might have a little dried poo there that needs pulling off..otherwise no issues.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Crusty-Butt is Vasco's most-used nickname :smile:.

For everything objectionable .... butt cleaning, eye goobie removal, combing his head (which for some reason he hates), nail clipping ... I find that copious hot dogs at the end will make it all tolerable. So much so that I pull out the butt-trimming scissors and he comes running.


----------



## poodlemom2be (Jan 30, 2011)

Ha, note to self, when we get a poodle, baby wipes and keep the bum bum shaved LOL. Thanks for the info everyone!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

My guy tolerates the baby wipe ritual well. I've been "doing it to him" (to the snicker of others) since he was a wee pup, before he was a pee trained pup in fact. This is because once upon a time I had a dog whose favorite sport was butt scooting across the carpet and I routinely "pre-cleaned" her "caboose." That habit stuck with me, though not that much gets stuck to Monsieur Chagall's butt, but there are those times. Like when he shares too much of a Granny Smith apple with me. I loved your description of Beau taking on the persona of a greased pig! The suggestions to give him yummy treats while doing the clean-up are sound. If my poodle thought he could get some bacon for having his butt wiped he'd not only hand me the wipe, he'd go out and shop for them!


----------



## poodlemom2be (Jan 30, 2011)

chagall's mom said:


> if my poodle thought he could get some bacon for having his butt wiped he'd not only hand me the wipe, he'd go out and shop for them!


rofl ha!!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Some really good suggestions here.__ I hope one of these suggestions works for you._
_
I have never had to clean poopie butts on my two spoos. I have kept them shaved close in that area since they were puppies. Their stools, too, are nearly always firm.
_


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

I keep the butt hair short but I also make sure that every time he comes in from our garden, I stand close to the door and then he now knows he cant pass me without having his butt inspected and he doesnt really like having it done (he tries to lift his back legs up sometimes) but he doesnt try and escape it and he knows it will be done no matter what lol.


----------

